# pics of the boys



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

jake 1st




























and then there is crazzzy boy stinky pete:thumbup:





































love my boys soooooo much


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol couldnt leave this pic out:yikes:


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

That all pics. are really very cute & also nice.!I love all of them.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they look like great characters


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

pete is a loon and jakey is the softest lap dog eva bless him


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pictures they all look so pampered! the look beautiful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics, i love your dogs they look very happy & contented


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww look all cruled up and snuggy....


is tha a snake you got in :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely dogs....great pics.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

cute doggys


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are gorgeous, no wonder you love them


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely pics!, Lovely Dogs!, do you have to put sun cream on Jake in the hot weather?
Ps. I love your wood floor


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

hehe thank you peeps scosha37 yer thats the snakes house we have 5 altogether 4corns and one ball python

Pets paws yer he has sun cream on bless him ........my horse has a pink nose also but he hates me when i make him waer sun cream :


----------

